
Setting the date to 1 January 1970 will brick your iPhone, iPad or iPod touch - sabbasb
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/feb/12/setting-the-date-to-1-january-1970-will-brick-your-iphone-ipad-or-ipod-touch
======
sschueller
So in theory I could create a SDR setup using openBTS and then go around
sending a GSM date of 1970-01-01 "bricking" iphones left and right?

Alternatively a bug or misconfiguration in the GSM time service could "brick"
phones.

